

USPTO Rejects Amazon's One-Click Patent - nickb
http://igdmlgd.blogspot.com/2007/10/amazon-one-click-patent-rejected-by-us.html

======
DocSavage
Here's the patent: <http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/amazonpatent.html>

It's great that they got rid of most of the claims, but it looks like
independent claims 6 and 9 still broadly cover a client/server approach to
one-click shopping carts. Can any IP lawyers in the house comment on the
ramifications of losing the method claims?

~~~
falsestprophet
How does this pass the non-obvious test? I'm not that smart (or even a true
expert in the field) and even I can immediately tell how to implement the
system.

~~~
rms
There are lots of patents for things that are obvious to someone that is an
expert in the field. Biotech is just as bad. I hope the recent patent reform
makes something of a difference.

------
apgwoz
Thank god. That was the stupidest patent ever.

~~~
bharath
How about this one?

<http://tinyurl.com/2os5mw>

~~~
apgwoz
I concede, but at least I won the popular vote...

------
rms
Do they get to keep all the money they collected as royalties?

~~~
nickb
Unless the contract says otherwise, yep. But I doubt they'll be able to keep
on charging current licensees (like Apple for example)...

~~~
neilc
I'm surprised that companies like Apple, with sizeable legal departments,
didn't bother to do the research necessary to get the patent thrown out. Sure,
I can see that they might pay royalties in the short term for the sake of
expediency, but I wonder why they didn't also investigate getting the patent
re-examined themselves...

~~~
dcurtis
I have a feeling that it would be a very bad idea for Apple to piss off Amazon
in that way.

